# Pictures of my new cockatiel- Paris :)



## Diachuk (Jul 2, 2014)

Here are some more pictures of my new cockatiel
For now we haven't chosen a name for her. 

If you have any other name suggestions, then please comment


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Such a beauty!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh she's pretty and I like her big crest.


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

She is a cutie.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I think Paris suits her  What an adorable cutie!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She's gorgeous! I agree, Paris suits her.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Adorable. The name paris certainly suits her


----------

